# Author & punisher, a godflesh more organic, genieous at work here enginneering?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

See Drone machine as a more organic godflesh, but all is instrument are custom made he an engineer, quite smart mister Tristan Shone, li like your album* Drone Machine *all ready a cult release to own and cherrish.

:tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2018)

deprofundis said:


> See Drone machine as a more organic godflesh, but all is instrument are custom made he an engineer, quite smart mister Tristan Shone, li like your album* Drone Machine *all ready a cult release to own and cherrish.
> 
> :tiphat:







Il n'achète pas ses instruments, il les fait lui-même!

Les effets vocaux, la mélodie et le rythme sont incroyables.

Je pense que je pourrais essayer de construire quelque chose comme ça pour moi-même à la maison, mais je ne pense pas que ma femme sera très heureux avec moi! - :lol:

- Syd


----------

